
“Here I Stand, at Age 80” - Rumperuu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmfjM-SGlGs
======
Rumperuu
Personal computing and hypertext pioneer Ted Nelson reflects on his life's
work and the ways computer history could have turned out very differently.

From the video desc.:

‘What I want known about my ideals and work over the years. How a very bad
career plan led to discoveries, hopes and adventures. In some ways this is an
alternative history of personal computing and world hypertext.’

